# Seed vs clone roots



## techrons78 (Jan 23, 2015)

So when we plant a seed there is 1root that comes out...is it  a special root? ..when cloning im growing some with lots of roots..and gonna try some with not so many just wanna see if there is a difference between root s that grow from clones..is a root a root?or are there different kinds of roots..thx tech


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 23, 2015)

Taproot?

other than that, I'm of little help on this subject.

good luck
:48:


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2015)

Seedlings start out with a single tap root.  Clones grow many roots.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Seedlings start out with a single tap root.  Clones grow many roots.



Yea I got that was just curious if there r different types of roots..everyone has sooo many roots before transplant..just curious to see it less is different.


----------



## roberteggleton (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm a therapist in a mental health program in West Virgina.  Yesterday, I did an "intake" on a guy who had been busted and sent to prison for cultivation. His position was that our state's economy was so unavailable to common folk that cultivation was the only opportunity -- he's probably correct. Anyway, since he was manic (bipolar disorder) he went on and on about cloning, but admitted that potency declines from one generation to the next. He also advocated for use as a more effective treatment than big pharmaceutical for his condition, hardly the first.  He was hinting for Rx, but WV is not there, yet. 

Since my advocacy is child abuse prevention rather than legalization (read Rarity from the Hollow to find out about an often overlooked micro nutrient from a novel strongly relevant to this site and which raises funds for nonprofit cause), I had to redirect the dialogue during this intake to not failing a urine screen on parole. 

Personally and unfairly, I've not been able to smoke for well over a decade due to random. So, now I have high liver enzymes.  I got this guy to commit to therapy. 

Bottom line according to him as expert, clone but start with new seeds after a few generations. Ensure totally female with the new seeds (no hermaphrodite -- it can be tricky), and then repeat the process.  The rooting is irrelevant. 

The THC measure on his stash when he got busted was almost unbelievable and maybe the lab lied (you know how news talks about busts by weight but it includes leaves, stems, and sometimes attached dirt)!  Good luck, but most importantly be safe.  No high is worth what this great guy who had never hurt anything went thru.  

Mental illness is not a character flaw, but a genetic body chemistry unfairness.  He and I are now connected and I will do my best to assist him stay free, which means no smoke.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2015)

Actually, I have found that you can clones from clones for many many generations before I have never heard of


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2015)

THG, come back..... finish your sentence...


----------



## roberteggleton (Jan 25, 2015)

Plus, it's not like I'm making any money for myself.  It goes to prevent child abuse.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 25, 2015)

roberteggleton said:


> Plus, it's not like I'm making any money for myself.  It goes to prevent child abuse.



Spam is spam. If i wanna help prevent abuse of any kind it wouldnt be through you.


----------

